# Selling 1988 M6



## Jared1080 (Nov 21, 2020)

Selling my 1988 M6. This car has been through a recent cosmetic upgrade however the person who was doing the work had a family issue and was not able to finish putting the vehicle back together. Basically it needs the windshields, sunroof and moldings installed and it will be finished. I'm looking to sell as is seeing that there is no one close to my area that does this type of finish work. The car is in really good condition, only two owners, 67k miles, clean title, no accidents. Brand new 10k paint job. This car will be ready to enter car shows once its finished. Engine and mechanics of the vehicle in perfect condition.


----------

